# Topics > Fun and humor >  "Nostalgia Critic-AI", Doug Walker, 2013, USA

## Airicist

"The Nostalgia Critic A.I: Artificial Intelligence" on IMDb

Nostalgia Critic: Season 6, Episode 18
May 28, 2013
Director - Doug Walker




> When the Nostalgia Critic takes one too many pot shots at TMZ, they decide to employ him. While the other reporters run around obtaining pointless, mindless mundane celebrity gossip, the Critic reviews A.I.

----------


## Airicist

channelawesome.com/nostalgia-critic-ai

----------


## Airicist

A.I. Artificial Intelligence - Nostalgia Critic

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> That ending, that damn...DAMN ending!  The Nostalgia Critic reviews AI.  Originally aired on May 28th, 2013.

----------

